#ubuntu-uds-client-2 2013-08-27
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/client-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/27/%23ubuntu-uds-client-2.html
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/client-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/27/%23ubuntu-uds-client-2.html
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-2 to: Track: Client | Oxide: using the Chromium Content API in Ubuntu | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21932/client-1308-oxide/
<ryanprior> session starting?
<seb128> in a bit, plenary overrun
<rickspencer3> hi ryanprior
<rickspencer3> probably will take a minute or two for the organizers to set it up
<rickspencer3> and then there is the slight lag
<qengho> How long is the lag these days? 45 seconds?
<seb128> qengho, chrisccoulson, chrisccoulson2: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/78ddd832135a6ec210e7fa014ac7d2b560b35935?authuser=0
<seb128> if you want to join the hangout
<seb128> others^
 * jdstrand joins
<seb128> qengho, coming?
<qengho> seb128: I am.
<seb128> great
<jdstrand> anyone else want to join? maybe from webapps?
<qengho> I'm trying.  The trouble with running a browser that you just built for testing. ...
<ryanprior> I would join the hangout but I'm audio-only, no video
<ryanprior> is that acceptable?
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: can someone from webapps join the hangout?
<seb128> jdstrand, pmcgowan: alex-abreu says he's joining
<seb128> he had tz confusion
<pmcgowan> seb128, let me know if he doesnt join
<seb128> pmcgowan, he's on the hangout, all good
<pmcgowan> great
<qengho> For history, is zeitgeist a good place to store it?
<bfiller> we've been talking about transitioning to u1db to store history in browser
<bfiller> currently using sqllite
<bfiller> is there a good reason to divert from that plan?
<qengho> bfiller: I think Olivier / oSoMoN was planning something like that.
<qengho> bfiller: Oh, I misunderstood.
<qengho> bfiller: Hrm.  Another DB to consider.
<achiang> i may have missed the beginning of the session -- when is most of this work targeted to land?
<achiang> jdstrand: ^^
<qengho> achiang: before 14.04.  No prograstinating because of 13.10 though.
<achiang> qengho: ok, so for 13.10, continue with existing qtwebkit stuff; then as soon as 14.04 dev opens up, switch over to oxide development?
<achiang> chrisccoulson: oSoMoN: ^^ did i get that right?
<qengho> achiang: We *hope* it's just an import change, so yes.
<achiang> qengho: hm... not sure how to reconcile your statement with this blueprint i'm staring at that has lots of WIs :)
<achiang> chrisccoulson: thanks. guess i'm wondering what happens with the existing web app stuff that's in-flight that folks are hacking on for 13.10...
<achiang> i'm concerned because we're trying to "stabilize" to the extent we can for OEMs :-/
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-2 to: Track: Client | Push Notifications (v0) | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21935/client-1308-push-notifications/
<robru> no video?
<seb128> robru, starting it, I was waiting for the session lead to join
<robru> ah
<seb128> but seems he's on holidays
 * kenvandine nominates dobey, because dobey rocks!
<seb128> ;-)
 * dobey is just lurking
<kenvandine> lucio is coming
<seb128> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/be9944c51c1acb76b3ae351abb663eff69f38489?authuser=0
<seb128> http://youtu.be/7HGbXSAW1K8
<seb128> ^ video link
<SimonK1> it's streeming.
<alecu> yay
<alecu> Q: are we planning only one connection from the phone to our server to be multiplexed for all apps?
<alecu> __lucio__: sounds like dropped packets
<lool> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-push-devs/msg00000.html
<__lucio__> alecu, yes. one connection by the client daemon, used by all apps
<__lucio__> bye bye netwrok?
<SimonK1> QUESTION: how will the server filter which messages my phone gets?
<alecu> things to consider: reconnections on clients: exponential backoff + random time (to avoid ddos after server outages)
<__lucio__> SimonK1, we plan to have the user select the filters they want, but not for v0.
<SimonK1> How is the "push"-indicator different from the "messages"-indicator?
<dobey> SimonK1: all notifications aren't messages
<SimonK1> lucio, I meant a different filter (with "broadcasting" in mind) but broadcasting dosn't seem to be planned for v0
<dobey> v0 is a way to get a working API for validating it's the right API to move forward with, not so much an actual server
<dobey> (hence the v0 not being v1)
<alecu> Q: do we have a list of use cases for this?
<SimonK1> dobey, I think about push-notification like "new information arrived on your device". This would perfectly fit into the messages-indicator. If we don't merge those two we would end up with two indicators for "new informations".
<dobey> SimonK1: no. messages indicator is for messages from other people, such as IM/twitter/e-mail/etc
<dobey> push notifications don't necessarily need to have any UI displayed to the user at all
<dobey> it depends on what the notification is
<SimonK1> i see, makes sense.
<SimonK1> so in case of other question I'll ask at the ubuntu-push-devs mailing list. Thanks for the provided infos :)
<istimsak> hello guys
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/client-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/27/%23ubuntu-uds-client-2.html
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-2 to: Track: Client | Accessibility in Ubuntu Touch 14.04 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21947/client-1308-touch-1404-a11y/
<seb128> TheMuso, the hangout is open on https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ff15e632070786351f22a797e5fcf553212c43a8?authuser=0
<seb128> TheMuso, share the url with the people you want in the session please
<TheMuso> Ok, just trying to work out if anybody is going to attend...
<AlanBell> I was going to watch or review the video later
<zyga> hi, question, is this in scope: providing keyboard navigation to apps developed with Ubuntu SDK, that are running on a desktop
<pmcgowan> greyback_, you're a unity dev!
<greyback_> pmcgowan: I dropped out there
<zyga> thanks, I see what you mean
<zyga> not navigation, just basic tab-tab-tab support
<greyback_> Out of curiosity, what do the KDE/Kubuntu people use?
<CheeseBurg> I'm late!
<CheeseBurg> Not sure what was discussed but have you consider blind and deaf users. I have friends who work in that field and it is an extremely important
<CheeseBurg> not just brail but audio for every action
<elopio> thanks!
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/client-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/27/%23ubuntu-uds-client-2.html
#ubuntu-uds-client-2 2013-08-28
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/client-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/28/%23ubuntu-uds-client-2.html
<OverLord> ...
<roadmr> hello
<OverLord> hi
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-2 to: Track: Client | Improving audio testing | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21951/client-1308-improving-audio-testing/
<diwic> Is there a hangout link ?
<ara> hello
<diwic> hello
<ara> roadmr, can I have the hangout link, please¿
<roadmr> hi!
<roadmr> let's see
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<diwic> hi TheMuso
<diwic> TheMuso, we did an alsa-lib upload today and ogra complained about the UDD branch not being updated correctly
<diwic> TheMuso, I don't know much about that stuff but just wanted you to be aware
<diwic> roadmr, I want a hangout link too
<roadmr> ara, diwic: does it work the same way it did last time? i.e. does a track lead take care of the hangout?
<TheMuso> diwic: Yeah we don't use that branch. I hold little faith in udd, it never really works in my experience./
<ara> roadmr, not sure, let me ask jono
<seb128> hey
<roadmr> hello
<seb128> starting the session, one minute
<roadmr> seb128: thanks!!
<diwic> TheMuso, okay. So as long as ~ubuntu-audio-dev branches are consistent with what's in the archive, we're happy
<seb128> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/389164c9cbabba9e895a40497a79d7a3a618aaca?authuser=0
<seb128> diwic, TheMuso, roadmr, those who want to join the hangout: ^
<zyga> hi
<roadmr> ara: ^^ want to join?
<TheMuso> diwic: At least for the moment, yes.
 * zyga wants to joi
<zyga> n
<seb128> steam url: http://youtu.be/OWhtKxxt9uk
<diwic> Am I the only one getting a terrible echo?
<zyga> yeah
<zyga> no echo here
<zyga> QUESTION: should we care about alsa at all in our tests?
<zyga> ara: testing vs debugging
<zyga> QUESTION: is this affected by onging arm/android/touch work (decision to focus on pulse)
<ara> zyga, I will ask it now
<zyga> thanks
<diwic> pactl set-sink-port @DEFAULT_SINK@ "analog-output-headphones"
<zyga> roadmr: is this about pulse being smart and having separate profiles for each type of output connection?
<zyga> diwic: is @DEFAULT_SINK@ a magic constant?
<diwic> roadmr, then check the current volume
<zyga> diwic: or is that some way to hint us that this is a variable name that we need to fill in?
<diwic> zyga, yes, you can send "@DEFAULT_SINK@" to PulseAduio
<zyga> ok
<zyga> thanks
<zyga> we do parse it out :-)
<zyga> LAVA LMP board can do plug unplug for audio jacks, I don't know if that's enough to automate this particular test (semi-offtopic)
<zyga> roadmr: ^^
<roadmr> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Audio/PreciseJackDetectionTesting
<zyga> default sink should change, right?
<diwic> roadmr, that is  now outdated/obsolete/implemented,
<diwic> roadmr, pactl monitor
<zyga> roadmr: perhaps pulse dbus interface has enough data but we cannot use it for 12.04 IIRC
<diwic> roadmr, it will monitor for all types of events though so you still need to parse pacmd/pactl for changes when things happen
<spineau> zyga: we also have the env variable PULSE_SINK
<zyga> diwic: correct me if I'm wrong here (dbus + PA + precise)
<zyga> diwic: pactl monitor does not exist in precise
<diwic> roadmr, pactl subscribe, not monitor
<diwic> sorry
<zyga> ah
<zyga> QUESTION: will all of our work on audio testing have to work on 12.04?
<zyga> I just tested that it works for me
<zyga> QUESTION: does diwic think we should be testing something essential that we don't do yet
<zyga> heh
<zyga> it just got asked
<zyga> ara, is 5.1 testing possible on any HDMI equipped hardware?
<zyga> so digital 5.1 is a no-go for linux?
<zyga> or is that something the OEMs can handle with the price of the laptop
<diwic> zyga, HDMI 5.1 is possible if you have a receiver. The bandwidth is enough for >6 uncompressed channels
<TheMuso> zyga: ITs a licensing/pattent issue.
<diwic> zyga, if you have a capable receiver i e
<TheMuso> But if you only have S/PDIF, then AC3 is the only option which has licensing/patenting issues.
<zyga> TheMuso: ah, but since S/PDIF is on the way out, can consumers get 5.1 working on HDMI today? (assuming they have a receiver)
<zyga> right
<zyga> let's move
<zyga> could you repaste the link?
<roadmr> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/389164c9cbabba9e895a40497a79d7a3a618aaca?authuser=0
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> copy paste does not work
<zyga> heh
<zyga> nope
<zyga> sorry
<zyga> my paste is stuck with something else
<roadmr>  :(
<zyga> we need to certify copy paste
<zyga> :/
<zyga> (venv)zyga@g580:~$ LANG=C pactl list | plainbox dev parse pactl-list
<roadmr> diwic, TheMuso, seb128 : thanks so much for attending, and all your help and feedback
<seb128> thanks for the good session ;-)
<diwic> roadmr, no problem and feel free to ask questions in the future too - it's just good to spread the knowledge so we are less person dependent
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-2 to: Track: Client | Getting LibreOffice more rolling | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21942/client-1308-rolling-libreoffice/
<TheMuso> np
<seb128> Sweetshark, there?
<Sweetshark> yes
<seb128> Sweetshark, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/97172f539c5f577cc47fa77242259abe0825d7d4?authuser=0
<seb128> is your hangout
<seb128> share with the people that should be in the session please
<seb128> video feed is http://youtu.be/fcF_7mDTAvQ
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-2 to: Track: Client | System settings backend status | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21941/client-1308-system-settings-backends/
<seb128> ok, time for the next session
<seb128> the hangout url is https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/5423f0843ea0c49351f4b1f771400ebf2d0e7cc5?authuser=0
<seb128> for those who want to be on the video
<seb128> sorry, waiting for people to join before starting the broadcast
<lool> No Ken here?
<seb128> http://youtu.be/0Omq2FUd4og
<seb128> ^ video stream
<seb128> lool, he changed browser to get the lower third
<seb128> doesn't work in chromium apparently
<seb128> notes on http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1308-client-1308-system-settings-backends
<lool> seb128: ah I'm a couple of minutes behind
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings
<lool> seb128: correct
<lool> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-touch-flight-mode
<lool> there will be a dbus service
<lool> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FlightMode
<seb128> lool, thanks
<tedg> cyphermox, If you put things there then we can have a place for them: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1217978
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 1217978 in ubuntu-system-settings "Need a way to manage Wifi Access Points" [Undecided,New]
 * tedg now blames kenvandine for anything content related
<tedg> "This picture sucks, must be kenvandine's fault!"
 * kenvandine blames tedg for everything
<lool> tedg: touch stuff has a FFE
<lool> seb128: I think awe is looking after it
<lool> but to be honest, we've cut some stuff for the 13.10 scope; I dont know whether timed is in or not
<lool> I would think flightmode is
<tedg> Yeah, I'd say flightmode is more important
<lool> there's mms as well on about the same folks
<lool> there's a MMS session, but again not sure it's meant as a 13.10 feature
<beedub> manual timezone picker doesn't work
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/client-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/28/%23ubuntu-uds-client-2.html
<bfiller> seb128: has it been agreed what the interface will be to talk to osk?
<bfiller> I know currently it's a flat file, I heard talk of exposing a dbus interface
<seb128> bfiller, no, I've action items to talk to you guys, I think we need to teach that stuff about gsettings
<seb128> bfiller, ini style files suck, especially when you start doing stuff like oem overrides
<bfiller> seb128: lets sync up about that directly
<seb128> bfiller, I'm going to dinner soon (it's the 1h dinner slot of vUDS) but I can comment on IRC/read scrollback in a bit
 * tedg doesn't understand why an OEM would override our clearly perfect defaults ;-)
<seb128> tedg, you are right, if we set french as default it should be good for them as well! :p
<bfiller> seb128: later in the week works too, better to schedule something when tmoenicke is available as well
<seb128> bfiller, ok, do you want to set up a meeting for that?
<bfiller> seb128: will do
<seb128> bfiller, we should get attente in the discussion as well, he's the one working on the language panel (that's where the osk settings are)
<seb128> bfiller, thanks
<bfiller> seb128: ok
<seb128> bfiller, attente = William Hua btw
<seb128> names help for meeting invitations I guess ;-)
<seb128> bfiller, he started on https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/ubuntu-system-settings/maliit-settings/+merge/182643 if you guys want to have a look
<bfiller> seb128: yes this exists already
<bfiller> seb128: looking for a list
<bfiller> it's done :)
<bfiller> seb128: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-contacts0.1 is the plugin
<seb128> bfiller_, excellent, thanks, going to check on that
#ubuntu-uds-client-2 2013-08-29
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/client-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/29/%23ubuntu-uds-client-2.html
<gQuigs> who can setup the hangout for the 32 v 64?  (or is it me?)
<Laney> the track lead
<gQuigs> Laney: that might be me.. how do I get access?
<Laney> gQuigs: It's not. Client 2 is seb128
<gQuigs> Laney: oh, good :)
<seb128> ?
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-2 to: Track: Client | 32 vs 64 bit discussion\;  should we recommend 64 bit now? | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21877/client-s-32v64-bit/
<seb128> gQuigs, slangasek is going to host 32v64 bits
<seb128> we traded hosting
<seb128> he's going to be more useful than me in that discussion
<slangasek> hangout is up whenever people are ready; broadcast starts at 5 after the hour: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/8062a252264637337f25ffd01d50d5ce4cdfa32c
<xnox> bah, i was on wrong irc.
<gQuigs> xnox: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/8062a252264637337f25ffd01d50d5ce4cdfa32c
<xnox> slangasek: apt-get download grub-efi-amd64:i386 results in grub-efi-amd64_2.00-18ubuntu1_i386.deb
<arges> Is there anyway to instrument the installer to warn the user if they are using the 64-bit installer, and their processor is 32-bit capable? could this be done before grub?
<pitti_uds> arges: I thought the 64 bit image wouldn't even boot then
<arges> pitti_uds: that's what i was thinking. but wasn't sure
<pitti_uds> arges: at least they don't boot on my atom netbook (dell mini 10)
<chiluk> Does anyone know of an ubuntu developer that is running a 32-bit machine?  my guess is that there are very few... so from a tested by development perspective, I'd expect 64-bit to be much more thoroughly tested.
<pitti_uds> chiluk: indeed; but there are a few like seb128 who deliberately use 32 bit for that very reason (testing that arch)
<chiluk> which again proves my point, that 64-bit is more heavily installed by our developer base, and as such should be the default.
<seb128> chiluk, I'm running 32 bits
<seb128> less memory waste, used to have better compat with some binaries
<chiluk> ok so there are two of you, and possibly apw, since he's crazy and uses a netbook.
<seb128> mterry used to run 32bits as well
<seb128> (didn't check recently)
<chiluk> everyone used to run 32..
<arges> but we still have 32-bit images
<arges> this is a question of recomemndations
<seb128> chiluk, that's probably not the majority but there is a non trivial number of users running 32b
<pitti_uds> chiluk: no, I've run 64 bit on my workstation since 2005 :)
<seb128> chiluk, well, that "used" was some months ago, not years ago
<arges> slangasek: could we use launchpad to get statistics on 32/64 usage?
<seb128> chiluk, not sure what point you are trying to make, there are i386 users, do you try to deny that there is any?
<arges> bug reports etc
<pitti_uds> arges: yes, on all apport bugs we have an Architecture: field
<chiluk> seb128, my point is, our default should be whatever the majority of our developers are using.
<pitti_uds> bdmurray has a fair bit of machinery for mining LP bugs, perhaps he can run a query about the Architecture: field
<seb128> chiluk, that's likely 64bits then I guess
<pitti_uds> chiluk: I don't think that's a good metric; developers do different things than the average user (e. g. more compiling, and perhaps less gaming, etc.)
<arges> bdmurray: how do we ensure that the reports are coming from unique machines?
<chiluk> do we have any metrics based on what is being downloaded?
<seb128> chiluk, but number of users is not the only metric, "is it working on all hardware our users have, or are we going to recommend things that don't even boot for 10% of our userbase" is another one
<pitti_uds> 64 bit speeds up compilation quite a bit, but why would a non-developer care
<bdmurray> arges: the error tracker keeps track of unique machines
<arges> bdmurray: cool that would make it easier then
<pitti_uds> but with UEFI it becomes interesting, as at some point the i386 images which don't boot on modern computers will outnumber the old computers which don't boot with amd64
<chiluk> majority is majority... that's what we should be recommending...there will always be people with old or corner case hardware... we can't cater to the minority.
<pitti_uds> yes, even if we offer 64 bit by default we need to keep the 32 bit ones; but I don't think anyone proposes dropping them
<xnox> pitti_uds: arges: right, 64bit images doesn't boot on 32bit-only-cpu. and the flip coin to that SecureBoot-UEFI-64-bit by default will not boot the 32bit image.
<xnox> hence the threshold when 64bit becomes more compatible than 32bit, as neither boot everywhere.
<chiluk> pitti_uds, correct, we should not drop 32-bit... but I don't think those people are the majority at this point.
<pitti_uds> chiluk: yes, I agree
<chiluk> woops s/are/are not/
<bdmurray> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~daisy-pluckers/whoopsie/trunk/view/head:/src/whoopsie.c#L93
<xnox> chiluk: "default what majority devs use" is false statement, as we are not the typical users, we often have SSD, redicilous cpus, and large amount of ram.
 * xnox doesn't have GPU, but have 32GB of RAM.
<chiluk> xnox, I would state that users of linux are typically more like our developers than like my mother-in-law (who uses a netbook)
<xnox> chiluk: we don't have a data source to know which one is the majority, among _ubuntu_ users.
<xnox> and hence the workitem to get a reliable source.
<arges> apw: ^^^ /sys/firmware/efi
<arges> i know you guys are like +1m
<chiluk> xnox, we do have experiences from meeting users at conferences
<apw> arges, right ... though that isn't already in apport sadly
<Laney> I don't think popcon is being updated
<chiluk> xnox, I agree it would be best to get a reliable source of metrics
<Laney> :-)
<arges> so if we collect this info, will we be ready for a decision in 14.04?
<xnox> arges: /o\ \o/ depends how quickly we sru and get it out.
<smb> I would think that apport could also be off a bit as I would expect things like using old machines for print-servers or so (or actually some of the small systems usable as routers) would have such a broad sw usage to create simlary many bugs
<Laney> Isn't this a bit of an abuse of whoopsie?
<Laney> It's supposed to be a tool for error reports not data mining
<arges> go with 64-bit!
<pitti_uds> Laney: in fact, the whole intention of errors.u.c. was to do data mining
<pitti_uds> Laney: arguably data mining for errors, but if it works for this stuff, too :)
<Laney> pitti_uds: Well, as it relates to errors ...
<xnox> Laney: it's a pure mining tool of errors. it's whole purpose that it has large amount of data to act on it.
<Laney> This is attaching something to my error information that you want to use for some other purpose
<xnox> Laney: i took action to check whoopsie policies / privacy / etc if this is ok to include or not.
<arges> At least the purpose is: how to make Ubuntu better for more people. (suggesting the right default)
<arges> i thought the module creates /sys/firmware/efi
<xnox> arges: right, but we want find out if the 32bit booted machines, can do efi.
<arges> don't kill 32-bit, please
<xnox> arges: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/8062a252264637337f25ffd01d50d5ce4cdfa32c
<arges> hah
<arges> ok
<Cracknel> kill it with fire!
<xnox> arges: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1308-client-s-32v64-bit
<chiluk> I'm even against killing 32-bit with fire.
<pitti_uds> chiluk, right, a laser works, too :-)
<chiluk> however, this discussion is only about what the default recommendation should be.
<pitti_uds> (right)
<chiluk> metrics may actually be biased toward 32-bit at the moment simply because 32-bit is still the default.. so quantitative metrics may not be the best.
<pitti_uds> xnox: again, different bias -- the non-LTS versions may receive much less attention by non-developers
<xnox> pitti_uds: true.
<pitti_uds> on a side node, with multiarch it's actually theoretically possible to sidegrade someone from 32 to 64 bit, right?
<slangasek> yes
<pitti_uds> (so that we can eventually drop it for upgrades, too)
<pitti_uds> good
<pitti_uds> +1
<gQuigs> thanks all!
<slangasek> pitti_uds: practically speaking, a sidegrade is currently quite hairy, but it is possible ;)
<pitti_uds> thanks!
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-2 to: Track: Client | building a community around Mir next | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21939/client-1308-mir-cosmonauts-community/
<olli> who is hosting client2?
<tvoss_> seb128, are you hosting this session?
<seb128> tvoss_, yes, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/18a8f304eec961035f1902f224b7d587a0ac6784?authuser=0
<seb128> back in 1 min to start the streaming
<xnox> gQuigs: who is drafting that blueprint? I guess me, as I'll have the most action items, or do you still want to draft? or like draft together?
<gQuigs> xnox: I'm fine either way :)
<xnox> gQuigs: ok, i'll draft it, and will ask for a review from you.
<gQuigs> xnox: awesome, thanks!
<seb128> stream starting in a min
<seb128> http://youtu.be/hKiqUGlu0fU
<rickspencer3> you guys are talking a lot about the PPA, are you going to discuss at all what kind of community you want to facilitate?
<olli> yep
<rickspencer3> I think the start of the on ramp should be installing the PPA, right?
<rickspencer3> wow, that's a lot to repeat ;)
<olli> rickspencer3, remember I am the one writing summaries for summaries
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> I think another problem is that there is a certain amount of trolling from other projects that Mark mentioned in his opening plenary
<rickspencer3> it makes it not as fun to join a project under those circumstances
<rickspencer3> unity is a good example
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/client-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/29/%23ubuntu-uds-client-2.html
#ubuntu-uds-client-2 2014-08-25
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/client-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/08/25/%23ubuntu-uds-client-2.html
<Guest44384> hello
